# Is it fair please honest opinions



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I think Missy is still a teenager. Like the GRs, she will outgrow most of what she is doing, but it is a pain while it's still going on. For me, only you can answer your question.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think what isn't fair is to compare a Whippet's behavior/personality to a Golden's. Especially a very young Whippet. Whippet's are bred to run, Goldens are bred to cooperate with people. Two totally different animals.

Only you can answer the question because so much depends on your willingness to put the time and effort into training her. If you're not finding yourself interested in training her, then I think rehoming her with someone who IS interested in that WOULD be fair.

She deserved to be loved completely for who she is; a shame to discard her for what she isn't.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think any dog, regardless of breed, can fail to meet your expectations. Missy might become the dog you really want with time and training, but I agree - if you don't think it is working out then find her a home where she will be appreciated for what she is.

Would her breeder be interested in taking her back or helping you to rehome her?


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

My neighbor has a whippet and she was a big handful for the first couple of years. Now she is about 4 yrs and is good as gold, but you can't compare. Whippets were bred to run, so this is play to her, she is also a pup (uck). I think time will be your friend in this or as suggested find a home for her where she would be raised with people who are familiar with the breed. Greyhounds, whippets and other racing breeds can be wonderful pets, but again each breed has their quirks. If you don't have the patience then I would look for a new, qualified home for her, but if you can work on training and giving her the time needed to mature, think you will have a wonderful girl.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I feel a person can get the wrong dog for them,no matter what the breed, and as long as you have the best interest in that dog, you may need to rehome.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

All the information I have ever seen about Whippets emphasizes that Whippets should never be off-leash except in a securely fenced area. When they say anything similar about Goldens, it is more until they are trained, but Whippets are sight hounds and are will likely never have a reliable recall.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree with the statement from Cesar Milan, 

"We get the dog we need, not the dog we want." 

I learn so much from Bayne he teaches me about me. Sure there are many times I question what my motives were when I decided to get a dog, an active one like a Golden, and when he is in his most calm, loving moments all those questions go out the window. He is only 15 months and still a handful but I know he is mellowing more and more as time goes on. Much of it is me right now, I hurt my back and cannot do a thing with him, I can barely lie in bed. So, Bayne is going stir crazy just wanting my attention and because of that energy I have to keep my distance from him. He's getting lots of fresh air at least, thank goodness for his dog kennel we built outside, he can run and play and dig to his hearts' content. 

Just keep focused on what you love about Missy and when the frustration creeps in get out that list of positive aspects of her and read and say them out loud. Remember, she's in your life on purpose, not by accident.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I was raised that when you take in a pet in your life you take it for its life time not until you are tired of it or it isnt right for you. I was raised that the only time you give up is when you can no longer feed the animal do to unforeseen money troubles.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I once had a Great Pyrenees breeder tell me that you do not know the dog you will have until they are over 2 years old. I thought he was just talking about Pyrs but I am now thinking maybe with most breeds.

Both Brady and MacKenzie did not get to be the lovable, affectionate goldens they are until later. Brady was about 9 - 10 months old, and MacKenzie about 2 years old. 

I think with time, when she matures, you may feel different.


----------



## Mosby's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

Our trainer breeds whippets, and I really think they are awesome dogs. However, her young dog (18 months) is very different than her older dogs (4 years - 13 years). And she's always saying that her 18 month old is far from done growing up, and still has so much to learn. It's possible that your dog will get better, with a lot of work. However, it's possible that you did not get the temperment you were looking for, which is a risk you take when you get any puppy, no matter what the breed. Just make sure, if you do choose not to keep her, that you do not give her to anyone else lightly - make sure it is to someone that will love her for who she is, and take amazing care of her.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

GoldenOwner12 said:


> Hi is it fair to keep a dog that doesn't suit you? Like is it fair to keep a dog that isn't what you execpted it to be? When I read up on whippets they sounded like the right pet for me, but now after getting one I'm finding her to be totally different to what I execpted her to be. She is intelligent but only on her terms unlike Shelley who listens to me all the time. Missys recall is on and off one minute shes great next she takes off on me. Don't get me wrong I love her and shes a great dog but she is more handful then 2 goldens are. She is hypo always ready for anything hardly keeps still I thought Shelley was hypo shelley is a breeze compared to missy. What would you do if this situation? Missys is only 8 months old.


This makes me sad... Your whippet is barely old enough for you to know much about her. Have you spent time training her and enhancing your connection with her so that you can develop her personality?
My Golden girl was the total opposite of what I expected her to be for a Golden, with aggression issues and an independent streak more like a Saluki. With time and love I was able to form a bond that is unique to her personality. 
I would say put away the comparisons and focus your attention on this youngster that you brought into your home. You may be surprised at what you will uncover.

BTW I have known several friends that have found whippets to be sweet and loving companions. Some have even shown them in obedience competitions because of their willingness to work. Look deeper into what your pup has to offer and I think you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Some breeds are not for everyone. And, even within a breed that is, some individuals are not well suited for each other. I believe that there are times when no matter what, it may be best to admit this, and do your best to find the perfect home for that animal. This goes back to why many breeders make selections for puppy buyers - to assure that the best match is made.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I'd like to suggest that you go back and read some of your old posts about Shelley. If I recall correctly, you were going through this same issue with her at around the same age. Now she's perfect, but there was a time when you wanted to get rid of her, too.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I am so hoping Jenna (AquaClara canines) sees this and chimes in as she has BOTH. Whippets are what is known as a "sight" hound and very prey driven so I am afraid that no matter what her age she will never respond as your golden.
I would suggest you rehome her with someone familiar with her breed. If Jenna doesn't post to this thread I might suggest you PM her for advice.
Kathi


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Don't let any one make you feel guility for feeling like you do.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I spend alot of time with Missy, I take her to obedience which she is pretty good at. Missy knows sit,drop,heel and come, Were working on stay as she doesn't like me leaving her. Her recall is pretty good actually for a whippet, I've got that sorted eg I call her then run in the other direction. I love her alot and we have a special bond, Just wish she would stop jumping on me and biting me. She is a very sweet dog and very loving. I don't think I could part with her,I know she will get better as she ages. The golden retriever was the first dog I owned and raised so I guess I was execpting the same from my whippet. Missy is a great dog and I can see the good in her, I just have to get past the puppy stage.


----------



## Goldengirl85 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi MTS :wave:

I have to say I was surprised to join this forum and see you posting....I'm also sad to see that you threatened to rehome Shelley as a pup as well....I think the best thing you can do is give her up to a rescue, I believe you've already been given numerous contacts...it seems to me that you don't cope with the stress of raising puppies very well...I'd suggest you look back on some of your earlier threads on here if you consider getting another pup 

I do have one question though....why did your older male GR change names? I thought your older boy was called Buddy? but here you seem to call him Einstein?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think it is important that people can come to this forum and share their honest feelings about their ability to care for a pet.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Goldenowner12*

Goldenowner12

Yes, every dog is different-they all have their wonderful qualities and strengths and weaknesses. I think you are right, once you get through the puppy stages.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Still a puppy and some dogs take more time and training than others. This is all part of being a dog owner and raising a puppy.

With that said it is 100% your choice and as long as the dog is safe, has a loving family and food and water that's what matters the most. If you do decide to say farewell, take your time finding a new family.


My personal opinion and it's just that my opinion is to wait it out, dedicate more time to training and exercise and see where that takes you. I think with training and as the dog gets older and a little more mature you might be surprised.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Goldengirl85 said:


> Hi MTS :wave:
> 
> I have to say I was surprised to join this forum and see you posting....I'm also sad to see that you threatened to rehome Shelley as a pup as well....I think the best thing you can do is give her up to a rescue, I believe you've already been given numerous contacts...it seems to me that you don't cope with the stress of raising puppies very well...I'd suggest you look back on some of your earlier threads on here if you consider getting another pup
> 
> *I do have one question though....why did your older male GR change names? I thought your older boy was called Buddy? but here you seem to call him Einstein?*



Agree with this entire post. And also curious about the last line of it. That's weird.


----------



## Dogfan (Mar 26, 2012)

I think you need to have a sit down and think about your ability to truly care for multiple dogs. When you add an additional dog to your family you are bringing in more responsibility. A part of that is being able to realise and accept that the new dog will be different to any existing dogs. 

As far as I see it you have 2 choices. You can either accept the help/ suggestions from people here in Australia ( I happen to know that there are people working behind the scenes to care for Missy if you do decide to rehome her). 

Or- you can realise that these feelings you are having for Missy you once had for Shelley (as expressed in your earlier posts), stop comparing a Whippet pup to an adult Golden Retriever, seek a help from Behaviourist/ Trainer/ Obedience if needed and work work work with Missy to help her learn to become the best she can be.

If you choose to keep Missy then it will take work, and you are going to have to learn to cope with the frustration and you are going to need to step up and work, and listen to the advice you are given. You can not hire a behaviourist/ or speak to a Trainer for help and then ignore what they say only to then complain online that the behaviour has not changed.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I questioned myself when Lance came to live with us.
Sierra was so easy,and here I turned our home upside down with bringing in another dog.
Now I wouldn't have it any different but, we are at year and half of getting used to each other.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

> All the information I have ever seen about Whippets emphasizes that Whippets should never be off-leash except in a securely fenced area. When they say anything similar about Goldens, it is more until they are trained, but Whippets are sight hounds and are will likely never have a reliable recall.


I am on my second whippet. I do have to say they have the best recall I've had in any dog. Evie, the first one jumped a five foot expen at a dog show as I turned back into the RV to get a Papillon. The people next to me, whippet people paniced. I said, give me a second. They were on their cell phones calling people to come help search for her. One call and she came flying back about twenty seconds later. Same with Bandit. I've called him off rabbits too many times to count. Both were my sons' junior showmanship dogs. To be honest, I didn't put much time into training them, but one thing I have to have is a recall on a dog. If it had only been the first one, I would have said a fluke. But the second whippet has been the same, fastest recall I've ever had.


----------

